# Kong



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

What kinds of things do you use in the pups kongs?

We are currently only using peanut butter or some honey and kibble. Any other ideas besides the kong paste?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Haven't tried it but I've heard you can spoon in chicken baby food and then freeze. Supposedly they LOVE it and it's nutritious and good for them as well.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I smeared low fat Philly as a little one but tend not to use it I like te baby food idea tho may have to try that


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

My two are so fussy - They dont like Peanut Butter, they dont like the Kong Paste (any of them!), they dont like mashed banana - All of which my old dogs loved. 

We use baby food (never frozen it, but will have to! Having a 6 month old baby living with you has its advantages!), Gravy Bones jammed in it, sometimes tinned meat or canned dog food, but only as an occasional treat.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

1/2 cup goat's milk
1/4 cup chicken or turkey baby food
1/4 cup ground up green beans
1/4 cup peanut butter
1/4 cup shredded low fat cheedar cheese

Stir it up, stuff, freeze, yum yum  Sometimes I'll swap out the goat's milk for yogurt. They like it either way though. They absolutely love it


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Man there are soo many recipes for kong stuffing on the internet you can do a google search and find tons! The possibilities are endless!


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Feodore's trainer sugested Dairlyea cheese, (I haven't treid this because I think it wouldn't be healthy, and my dog has them most horribly sensitive tum)


----------

